# kernel not configured for shared memory

## aman

I was wondering why I could not find /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax (or any of the shm vars) on a server, then I did

```

ipcs -l

```

And got this:

```

kernel not configured for shared memory

kernel not configured for semaphores

kernel not configured for message queues

```

I have not seen this before and am wondering why after all of the kernels I have built and broken at times, that I never ran into this before.  This is kernel 2.4.25-gentoo-r9 on an older server that I was trying to use for postgres before I got this error.

This might be simple, but any help would be great.

Thanks

----------

## widan

I don't know for 2.4 kernels, but on 2.6 there is an option to enable IPC objects (that is enabled by default). In 2.6 the option is named CONFIG_SYSVIPC, and is found there:

```
General setup  --->

  [*] System V IPC
```

So you can try to see if your kernel has a similar option (it can be in another menu though).

----------

## aman

I did find a similar option, I just recompiled and will try this one.

Thanks

----------

